# VPS provider with good connectivity to CN



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I'm looking for a VPS provider who provides good connectivity to China region. The VPS will be used for VPN - transversing China traffic to the outside world. 

Preferably HK or JP or any locations geographically located near China and has good connectivity to China Telecom. (AWS and Rackspace are too expensive. DediServer's HK location isn't ready yet)

I can't use Vultr Japan or Linode Japan because their IPs are blocked by GFW. 

Thank you.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 12, 2015)

Have you checked out OneAsiaHost?


----------



## splitice (Mar 12, 2015)

Good connectivity to China tends to be expensive...


----------



## mitgib (Mar 12, 2015)

I offer service in Los Angeles which many in China use for exactly your desired goal, also https://acrosvm.com accepts alipay which I also provide

Check your route first, not all areas of China serviced by China Telecom are the same


----------



## MannDude (Mar 12, 2015)

mitgib said:


> I offer service in Los Angeles which many in China use for exactly your desired goal, also https://acrosvm.com accepts alipay which I also provide
> 
> Check your route first, not all areas of China serviced by China Telecom are the same


Didn't know you ran a separate brand. Even if it's ran half-as-good as Hostigation it'll be rock solid. Really happy with the VM (and support) I have with Hostigation. Do you have a English version of the site in the works?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 12, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Have you checked out OneAsiaHost?


Yup, they are on my list. (talked about it on IRC last night) I would go for them if there's no good host in HK or JP. 



splitice said:


> Good connectivity to China tends to be expensive...


Understandable but Rackspace outgoing bandwidth is ridiculous for me. I'm not some big company or anything. 



mitgib said:


> I offer service in Los Angeles which many in China use for exactly your desired goal, also https://acrosvm.com accepts alipay which I also provide
> 
> Check your route first, not all areas of China serviced by China Telecom are the same


Thanks but no thanks. I already have an LA vps with Cloudshards, I'm looking for an even nearer location like JP or HK.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 12, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Didn't know you ran a separate brand. Even if it's ran half-as-good as Hostigation it'll be rock solid. Really happy with the VM (and support) I have with Hostigation. Do you have a English version of the site in the works?


Stability is the same with Acrosvm, and it is still me and Nicky who offers support in Chinese. I have no plans to offer an English version as it only accepts RMB via Aplipay, but through my third brand, https://highspeedweb.net all the same plans and prices are offered.  If WHMCS offered an easier way to do multi currency, or if the Alipay plugin worked better, I wouldn't need to break all this stuff out.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 12, 2015)

Conoha in Japan  has direct connectivity to China Telecom, Unicom (they're owned by GMO one of Japan's largest ISPs so they're one of the few who can afford connectivity to China).  https://www.conoha.jp/en

930 yen/ US$7.69 for 1GB RAM/100GB storage/IPv6 enabled/unmeated transfer...KVM...and they do take international orders
 



> if there's no good host in HK


probably an accurate statement when it comes to HK providers with (affordable) China connectivity  There is 36Cloud (SunnyVision) for $5 (512MB KVM, 2Mbps connection...yes, 2 Mbps) but I'd pick Conoha in Japan over them for China connectivity.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 12, 2015)

https://www.conoha.jp/ seems to be detected when trying to connect through SoftEther. Might be only me here because the user has 2 firewalls to bypass (1 of which is GFW) 

Shadowsocks does not work. Traffic never reaches my Conoha VPS for some reason...


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

Sunnyvision is pretty good in Hong Kong - http://www.sunnyvision.com/


----------



## expertvm (Mar 12, 2015)

Have a look at our services. might be suitable for you


----------



## lbft (Mar 12, 2015)

Profuse-Jim said:


> Sunnyvision is pretty good


First time in history those words have been uttered.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 17, 2015)

Profuse-Jim said:


> Sunnyvision is pretty good in Hong Kong - http://www.sunnyvision.com/


I especially like the resource saving feature of their 36Cloud product: a VPS that's been down 34 hours (and counting) doesn't use many resources, and as an added bonus a Level1 tech support who hands the problem off to a sys admin who never materializes doesn't demand high wages, all of which allows them to offer $5 Hong Kong KVM's ...I could live with the 2Mbps network speeds but not the downtime (yeah, I know, 36cloud is a beta product).


----------



## VPSbell (Mar 18, 2015)

If you looking for an  VPS provider optimized to CN within the US - I recommend vpsie.com in California, outside of the US I don't have any.


----------

